# Sound but no picture?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a new symptom I've never seen before: ESPN HD (channel 403 here in Delray Beach, FL with comcast) has no picture, but does have sound. As near as I can tell, only that channel has the problem. Has anyone ever seen this happen before?

I'm going to reboot the TiVo when it finishes the recording it is making on a different channel and see if the picture comes back.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen it since 20.4.6 software being installed. Bringing up Tivo Central usually brings video back. Have seen it on numerous channels.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, bringing up TiVo central didn't help, but I see the picture is back now after rebooting, so I guess it is a TiVo problem. I just got 20.4.6 recently, and I certainly never saw this happen previously.


----------

